# Bumblebee



## Jacki (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Jacki (Apr 23, 2010)

Anything?


----------



## mwcfarms (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice macro, i like how it is almost looking at you.


----------



## Carbon_D (Apr 23, 2010)

I lke it a lot, surprising you caught one sitting long enough


----------



## Jacki (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks. He started buzzing his wings at me and looking angry, so I only got a few pictures.


----------



## Fedaykin (Apr 23, 2010)

Great job, though the highlights on the closest leaves are kinda distracting.


----------



## Jacki (Apr 24, 2010)

Fedaykin said:


> Great job, though the highlights on the closest leaves are kinda distracting.



I agree. The lighting was really weird that day. Maybe I just still have a lot to learn about lighting though.


----------



## Fedaykin (Apr 24, 2010)

Jacki said:


> Fedaykin said:
> 
> 
> > Great job, though the highlights on the closest leaves are kinda distracting.
> ...



Actually the light is pretty harsh, so underexposing to make it softer would have underexposed the bee too much. You would need either fill flash or something to shade the subject, or maybe even a reflector could have helped. 


You're exposure looks good, it's just the light isn't that good. 


My 2 cents.


----------



## USM IS (Apr 25, 2010)

Don't know if I could get one that good with my G11. Looks more like what I could do if my act was together with the Mark III and 180 macro.....But I'm a beginner.......Mike


----------



## Jacki (Apr 26, 2010)

USM IS said:


> Don't know if I could get one that good with my G11. Looks more like what I could do if my act was together with the Mark III and 180 macro.....But I'm a beginner.......Mike



I'm a "beginner" as well. I don't normally get such good picture opportunities. :blushing: But thank you!


----------

